# Updated Stocking Strategy



## Roland6543 (Jun 27, 2012)

This is my plan for stocking my 75G tank.

Please, Please, Please let me know whats good, whats not and what changes I should consider. 

Phase I) Easy and Cheap
10 Espei or Harlequin Rasbora (should I get more?)

Phase II) Easy and Reasonably Priced
2 Angelfish (better in singles or 2-3's?)
5 American Flag Killifish (Not sure about these. Should I rather get a few different Rainbows e.g. Dwarf Neon/Praecox/Celebes Rainbos - and add in Phase 3)

Phase III) Easy and Could Be Expensive (shop around)
6 Boesemani Rainbow Fish

Phase IVa) Moderately Challenging
5 Clown Loaches (I do have a planned tank size upgrade)
Phase IVb) 
4 Keyhole Cichlid (are they better in singles?) 
If I should keep Keyholes in singles, then:
- ADD 1 Dwarf Ram (Blue or Bolovian) (does the RAM like colder water???)
- OR 1 Cockatoo 
- OR 1-2 Honey/Pearl/Blue Gourami (aqadvasor says they stress the Rasbosa?)


----------

